# Westell 327W and Netgear problems



## olsenm (May 17, 2006)

I have recently come back home from college back to my parents house where I had setup the wireless dsl network with Verizon. The modem we recieved was the modem/router Westell 327W, and it worked fine. We had one wired connection and two wireless. I later purchased laptop, an HP Pavillion, and when I returned home during breaks the laptom made the connection seamlessly. However this time I returned home, I couldnt connect to the wireless network. The computer wont make the connection automaticly, and when connecting manually, the computer goes into a perpetual state of "Waiting for the Network." the laptom still connects to other networks just fina, and the other computers still connect alright. We now have zero wired connections and 3 wireless, not including mine. I called Verizon, and got a runaround, and tried to call westell. They dont have great tech support, so I just decided to purchase a wireless router and just use the westell as a modem. I purchased Netgear's WGR614 v6. I now cant get the router to complete setup so that i can use its wireless capabilities. I cant communicate with the router to complete setup. Everything is connected correctly, and all the front LEDs read as they should, but when I try to access the router, I just get a "website not found." When I press the reset button, I can access one frame of the router's page, but if I try to proceed, I get the "site not found" warning again. I welcome any assistance with either the Westell issues or the Netgear issues. Is there a maximum number of wireless connections for the Westell? Does it need a wired connection?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How are you connecting the Netgear to the Westell router network? If you're going to use the Westell as a modem, you probably want to configure it for bridge mode, which disables the wireless and NAT layer and makes it into a simple broadband modem.

There should be no reason you can't connect three wireless computers to the Westell. Are the other two wireless machines still working? Can you connect to the Westell using a cable?


----------



## metoo577 (May 19, 2006)

Check out here Westell world

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/westell


----------



## humsanchez (Dec 14, 2005)

Now, if you ha ve a Dell latitude or newer model, some of the Dell wireless cards have problems connecting specifically with the, westell versalink we´ve been having a lot of problems lately with that issue, connecting to the wireless with dell´s and westell. Maybe you can try checking if you can connect with another wireless card maybe borrowed from a friend to check if that is the problem.


----------



## roadsweeper (Jan 11, 2006)

Check out Netgears support forums, I suspect it might be the netgear router in where your problem lies. There has been serious problems with the 614. I have a WPN824, and it has similar problems, sometimes I just cannot connect to the routers configuration at all. 

Try flashing the router and updating its firmware, you can get it from the netgear site. 

Link for the support forum for Netgear is http://forum1.netgear.com/support/

Take your time going through it, there is several posts for connection problems for the 614, one of them may be of help.


----------



## humsanchez (Dec 14, 2005)

if not just use the versalink and update the drivers at http://www.verizon.net/versalinkupgrade check the version f versalink model you´re using and follow the steps for the upgrade.


----------

